# Error en turbo C: "Cannot find executable: TASM"



## rodsms (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola a todos! Estoy mas caliente que negra en baile. Intento correr un proyecto en turbo c 3.0 y me tira un error "Cannot find executable: TASM" no se como hacer para corregir eso. Si alguien tiene idea del tema que me de una mano. Gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 21, 2008)

Esta buscando el Turbo Assembler (TASM) y no lo encuentra, o no lo tenes o tenes mal declarado el camino.


----------

